# Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review



## catalytic (Jul 31, 2001)

Not much to say, except that it is whiter, crisper, and slightly brighter than stock. Throws light a little farther than before, and objects that are illuminated by the beam seem to have greater contrast than before. The improvement over stock is not night and day (pardon the pun), like it is would be with HID xenon lights, so don't expect "50% more light" or "55w = 85w" like some of those claims would lead you to believe. Sylvania's more modest claim of 20% greater luminance seems about right. It may or may not be 20% brighter than stock if you were to measure it with a light meter, but to my eyes, it *looks* 20% brighter, and that's what counts. 
They do emit a purplish/pinkish tint if you look at the headlights themselves, but the light that they throw onto the road is almost like pure sunlight. Basically, the whitest incandescent light I've seen on a car, with no distinct "tint" that I can see from behind the wheel.
So was it worth the $50 USD + S&H I paid for it? Well, let me put it this way. HID xenon lights are not available on our cars as an option, and if I were to buy HID xenon lights from Germany, it would cost me (this is a guess) around $800 USD. And I really don't want to fry my wiring harnesses by using bulbs that exceed stock wattage (like Naxos 100W, etc.)... so, getting a premium 9007 bulb was my only option. As far as I know, only PIAA and Sylvania make premium bulbs in the 9007 style, and from what I've heard, the Silverstars are the superior bulb. IMO, there really is no other choice if you want to improve your lighting performance, and if $60 is what it takes to see a little better at night, then so be it. 
I recommend the Silverstar 9007 bulbs to all Jetta owners. Would have been highly recommended if it was a little cheaper.








Click on the link in my sig to see my Silverstar installation guide.
EDIT: Bora 20 reminds me that you can also get "e-codes", which are the European light housings that they use on the Jetta models in Europe (known as the Bora over there). However, they cost something like $250 US and are not the easiest to install for beginners as you have to replace the whole headlight assembly and relay switch. They supposedly split the difference between the stock Jetta lights and HID Xenons in brightness. They are not technically brighter, but they do have a better beam pattern than our North American units. Myself, I am content to just spend $60 and swap a couple bulbs...


[Modified by catalytic, 1:44 AM 7-15-2002]


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (catalytic)*

Welcome to the club!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have them for about a month now. I like them a lot!!


----------



## 1BadAzzVR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (robin_lantigua)*

I just got mine in a few nights ago. Worth the $50 for a Halogen bulb.


----------



## slvrhondaeater (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (1BadAzzVR6)*

catalytic
Where did you purchase your bulbs from?


----------



## catalytic (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (slvrhondaeater)*

autobarn.com... it's hard finding a place that mail orders to Canada (and with minimal S&H / duty costs). It cost me $50 US + $10 S&H, no duty, which is honestly the least I have ever paid for S&H + duty in all the times I have bought anything from the states (except for pizzy's clear corners, where it was included).


----------



## slvrhondaeater (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (catalytic)*

Cool thanks, I had just bought mine there before you responded.


----------



## vr6power84 (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (slvrhondaeater)*

i work for autobarn so i get a sweet discount














... u guys have just made me consider these bulbs but u have mk4s and i have a mk3... our lighting pattern is not as good as ures.... anyone w/ a mk3 run these bulbs???


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (catalytic)*

Great review... finally Jettas can have something similar to what Golf owners can have with VisionPlus bulbs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slvrhondaeater (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (Deception)*

Just put mine on tonight, they are a more "pure" light. They seem to light up reflective surfaces a lot better too. I like them.


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (vr6power84)*

quote:[HR][/HR]anyone w/ a mk3 run these bulbs???[HR][/HR]​I have these in my '98 Jetta. They are a vast improvement over stock. I don't find it as necessary to flip on my fog lights to augment the headlights as much any more. The road and roadside are illuminated much more distinctly. Plus they look nice... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWThug (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (catalytic)*

just scanning some of the forums and i saw your post....would you recommend these over the typical xenon blue lights that are a little cheaper?....also, i live in toronto and was wondering if you know of any good aftermarket stores/dealers for parts for a jetta IV?
the states and BC have lots but shipping is just too much $$$$$$
thanks.


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (catalytic)*

Wish they made them in size H7...


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (user name unknown)*

They do... http://www.powerbulbs.com/ 
Enjoy!!


----------



## VWThug (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (catalytic)*

just wanted to comment on your website........excellent instructions for the sylvania install.
i am look for some aftermarket headlight bulbs, looking from on coming traffic, how do the ones you installed compare to stock or the typical "blue" lights that cost only like $40CDN?


----------



## catalytic (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (VWThug)*

VWThug:
quote:[HR][/HR]would you recommend these over the typical xenon blue lights that are a little cheaper?[HR][/HR]​Absolutely. I am not exactly sure what you mean by xenon blue lights, but I saw the Sylvania Cool Blues at Candian Tire for $30 or so... they are just regular bulbs with blue-tinted glass -- not that bright, and not much different than normal bulbs. If you are talking about really heavily tinted blue lights, kinda like the "dork" look headlights, don't get them. As TeamDynasty mentions, they are not bright at all and worse in rain/fog/snow. 
quote:[HR][/HR]....also, i live in toronto and was wondering if you know of any good aftermarket stores/dealers for parts for a jetta IV? the states and BC have lots but shipping is just too much $$$$$$[HR][/HR]​Believe it or not, half of the time it's still cheaper to buy stuff from the states even with shipping. Some of the prices in Canada are outrageous. Having said that, there are some good places in Toronto, Calgary, and Quebec:
http://www.vwperformancenorth.com (run by Zach, a fellow Vortexer aka 2xtrms) http://www.eurospeed.ca http://www.qmrmotorsports.com http://www.c1vw.com http://www.tracracingparts.com 
There are other places, but I forget. Let's ask the rest of the local Vortexers to suggest places in the GTA.


----------



## agriebel2 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (catalytic)*

I just did the same. Your tutorial was helpful. Your opinion of the lights are right on. I just wonder if the philips vision + in the H7 would have been a better choice. My guess is that there wouldn't be a lot of difference...thanks


----------



## brewskiND (Aug 19, 2001)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (agriebel2)*

hey man from where did you order them? I've been looking for a dealer forever!


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (catalytic)*

http://www.sylvania.com/auto/silverstar.htm 
Your local auto Zone or Advence auto parts shoud have them. 
I got mines from Adv Auto parts montsh ago.!!


----------



## ericjimenez (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (brewskiND)*


----------



## VOLTRON (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (ericjimenez)*

I changed PuG 406's halogen bulbs to Philips Vision Plus (H7) , great !
I will change Bora's H4 stock bulbs this week , you will see pictures here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Silver Jetta 1.8T (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (catalytic)*

Has anyone heard of anyone having wiring issues with the Silverstars? I've installed them and love the light but just read a post about someone frying their harnesses? I thought they were supposed to be a safe bulb.


----------



## reflexiv (Jul 2, 2000)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (robin_lantigua)*

Just wanted to say two things:
1. Once again, Catalytic has shown how committed he is to sharing his knowledge and experience with the community,














to you, C.!
2. I would second robin lantigua's recommendation of ordering from http://www.powerbulbs.com. Even though they are in the UK, they do not charge shipping to anywhere in the world, and they're prices are lower than autobarn or anywhere else I could find. I got a pair of Philips Vision +'s for $43 total, and they have all the models of Philips and Sylvania (Osram in Europe) in stock. They also include a free set of "BLUE VISION W5W SIDELIGHTS" with every order, so I don't think you can beat them for aftermarket light purchases. 
I can't wait to install them, it was a good time for a headlight to go out as I my mod monkey was screeching very loudly but I have no money.


----------



## catalytic (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (reflexiv)*

Thanks, reflexiv. Nice to know some people find my posts useful after putting alot of thought into them.
About ordering for PowerBulbs or the other place in the UK, I don't think they sell 9007 bulbs for the Jetta. It's fine if you have a Golf and can use the Osram and Philips H7 bulbs from PowerBulbs, but if you have a Jetta, I believe you have to order from autobarn or other places in the US that carry the 9007 bulbs.
For the record, neither Osram or Philips make 9007 bulbs -- only Sylvania (the N.American arm of Osram-Sylvania) and PIAA do.


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (catalytic)*

I would suggest getting the E-Code Bora headlights and using Philips Vision Plus H4 bulbs.
I used this setup when I had my MK4 and it was better than any 9007 setup that I tried in the NA headlights.
I have a feeling that the SilverStars would do quite nicely in the H4 setup as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reflexiv (Jul 2, 2000)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (Bora20)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I would suggest getting the E-Code Bora headlights and using Philips Vision Plus H4 bulbs.
I used this setup when I had my MK4 and it was better than any 9007 setup that I tried in the NA headlights.
I have a feeling that the SilverStars would do quite nicely in the H4 setup as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Are the e-codes better because of the way the reflectors shape or focus the light output?


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (reflexiv)*

Both. You have to understand that the shape of the reflector and the glass cover basically determines the "euro" output pattern. All the light is directed straight on the road and almost none is thrown up to illuminate signs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (VWThug)*

I bought a pair of Sylvanian SilverStars from a place called Byco Products in Scarborough for $70 CDN.
They are DEFINITELY brighter than stock. Very pure white feel


----------



## catalytic (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review ([email protected])*

Great news for us Canadians living around Toronto. Good price, too. Where is this Byco Products place?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (catalytic)*

Byco is located at 1320 Ellesmere Road (Brimley & Steeles). I forgot their phone number, but when I find it, I will post it up.
They sell aftermarket parts, but for Japanese imports. I found this company by calling Sylvania Canada asking which shop sells the Silverstars.


----------



## VWThug (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]Byco is located at 1320 Ellesmere Road (Brimley & Steeles). I forgot their phone number, but when I find it, I will post it up.
They sell aftermarket parts, but for Japanese imports. I found this company by calling Sylvania Canada asking which shop sells the Silverstars.[HR][/HR]​i was able to locate the address on a map (although the intersection is at ellesmere and brimley...just east of Kennedy Rd.)...but i can't seem to find a place called "Byco" or even "Byco Products" in either toronto or scarborough. just wanted to make sure that the name of the place is correct before i drive all the way out there...








thanks.
nice new pics catalytic!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (VWThug)*

Oh sorry about that.. Yes you are right, it is at Brimley and Ellesmere Road. If you take the 401 East, exit Brimley and head down to Ellesmere Rd. Once you hit ellesmere, make a right and I believe it is the second building on your right 1320 Ellesmere. 
I suggest giving them a call first and reserve a set of bulbs b/c I do not know if they have availability or not. Plus if you are coming in from out of town, you would want to make sure that they have a set for you ready to pick up








Byco Products
1320 Ellesmere Road
Scarborough, ON
(416) 298 2933


----------



## VWThug (Mar 4, 2002)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]I bought a pair of Sylvanian SilverStars from a place called Byco Products in Scarborough for $70 CDN.
They are DEFINITELY brighter than stock. Very pure white feel[HR][/HR]​whats the exact model number for these bulbs? wattage?
are they H7 or 9007...?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (VWThug)*

For Jetta, it is 9007. Also only one wattage 65/55.


----------



## Joe_seven (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (catalytic)*

i wanted to follow the link for the installation, but it didn't work =8


----------



## Chris687 (Mar 18, 2005)

I just bought some at walmart for only $37. Not, a bad price and its close to home. 
I can't wait to install them...


----------



## Jettta (Mar 21, 2005)

these lights are great...they might be a little dim in the beginning like stock but trsut me..after 2-3 weeks you see a BIG DIFFERENCE!!!!! Recommendable...


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: (Jettta)*

i love my silverstars long time.. 

they have been installed for about a year now, and every time the road is dark with no city or street light, i am greatfull for whoever decided to put really good bulbs on the market for a reasonable price (49.95 at shucks)
i had PIAA bulbs, but they lasted like 3 months and then went pop..


----------



## tdi2vr6 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (catalytic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *catalytic* »_
So was it worth the $50 USD + S&H I paid for it?
HID xenon lights around $800 USD.

Best thing to do is buy them on Ebay. They'll cost you around $20 for Sylvania Silverstars. For the HIDs, if you buy them on ebay, you are looking at around $350-400.
Keep in mind, if you are going to get HIDs, it is recommended that you get E-codes (european headlights for your jetta). Eurocullen sells them as do many other places on here.
E-codes definitely the way to go!


----------



## tdi2vr6 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I bought a pair of Sylvanian SilverStars from a place called Byco Products in Scarborough for $70 CDN.
They are DEFINITELY brighter than stock. Very pure white feel


Please buy them from EBAY! I paid $55 CDN shipped, and that was after I was mistakenly charged $25 in customs because the shipper put the value as $100.00 instead of $10.00.








Ebay Ebay Ebay Ebay Ebay Ebay Ebay Ebay!


----------



## scrurryjetta (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (tdi2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdi2vr6* »_
Best thing to do is buy them on Ebay. They'll cost you around $20 for Sylvania Silverstars. For the HIDs, if you buy them on ebay, you are looking at around $350-400.
Keep in mind, if you are going to get HIDs, it is recommended that you get E-codes (european headlights for your jetta). Eurocullen sells them as do many other places on here.
E-codes definitely the way to go!









Hey guys, I just bought a set of plug and play HIDs locally, and they have more in stock. they have all the sizes, too! PM me on here or send me an email at "[email protected]"


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (scrurryjetta)*

Wow... I just realized there is a jump of almost 3 years in this thread.








My two cents: Sylvania Silverstars made a marked improvement in my Mk3... I did highs, lows and fogs (all US-spec lights) with them and am still quite pleased with the results. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It should be noted that the Sylvania Silverstars marketed in the US and the Osram Silverstars marketed overseas are _not_ the same products... the Osrams do put out considerably more light.
It just so happens that this last weekend on my Mk4 I went from US-spec lights with generic bulbs to e-code lights with Osram Silverstars, and the difference is _huge_... I love it!


----------



## Jeraass (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (Arsigi)*

Not to be the bringer of bad news, but Sylvania Silverstars seem to have some issues with longevity. I've read numerous posts about how they don't last long, and now I'm starting to see why. I've had mine in for my E-codes for about 4 months, and they are starting to burn out. The light at first was good, bright like you guys are experiencing, but nowadays they are dimmer than stock. It happens to all bulbs when the filament oxidizes, begins to deteriorate, and the insides of the bulbs are coated with the burnt off filament. Just a heads up. The reason I got them in the first place was because I was in need of replacement bulbs quickly, they were pretty cheap, and I wanted to see what all the hype was. So for the value, they're not bad bulbs, but I'd just be a little wary of how long they last. Some have had them last a long time, others have not. Seems to be all luck of the draw.


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (Arsigi)*

where are you getting the Osrams?


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (Godlike)*

http://www.powerbulbs.com/ 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Godlike (Mar 18, 2001)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (Arsigi)*

oh yeah! i forgot all about them..


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (Godlike)*

I have heard that actually the Phillips Vision Plus are a bit better in the amount of total light they put out due to the fact that they are not tinted at all. Has anyone here used both the Sylvania SilverStars and the Phillips VisionPlus in the 9004 version of our US headlamps on the G/J 3 model ? If you have tell us which one you feel is better.


----------



## Hetzen (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (golf strom)*

Just ordered the Osram bulbs. I'll post my results when I get them in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cmdr Data (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Installed Sylvania SilverStars on my Jetta - my review (Hetzen)*

I just ordered Phillips Vision Plus also, I'll post some comparison between regular bulb vs PVP in DOT Golf housing.


----------

